# Unity Engine mit Java



## ernieB (16. Mai 2010)

Hallo, ich habe folgendes Problem,

ich habe eine Java-Applikation, in der ein Unterfenster sein soll, in dem die Unity-Engine läuft.
Ich habe probiert, das Unity-Programm als eine HTML laufen zu lassen, bekomme jedoch den Fehler, dass mein "browser"
den Unity Web Player nicht besitzt.

hatte schon mal jemand das Problem, oder könnte mir mit einem Lösungsansatz weiterhelfen?

danke schon mal.


----------

